# Pics of BMW wheels on GTO? Anyone?



## AmeliaGoat (Oct 21, 2010)

I heard through the grapevine that BMW 3 series rims will fit on a 2004 GTO. Is this true? I hope it because wheels that fit BMW are far easier to come by then rims for my GTO. Does anyone have any pics of some 3 series on a goat? I have a silver GTO with charcoal painted stock rims. I like the look and so I am trying to find some black or dark colored rims. If anyone has any pics of any type of BMW rims on a goat or can confirm they do fit I would appreciate it. Joshua


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on the bolt spacing, offset, backspacing and size of the wheels. GTO bolt spacing is 5x120.


----------



## buffgunner (Mar 23, 2010)

AmeliaGoat said:


> I heard through the grapevine that BMW 3 series rims will fit on a 2004 GTO. Is this true? I hope it because wheels that fit BMW are far easier to come by then rims for my GTO. Does anyone have any pics of some 3 series on a goat? I have a silver GTO with charcoal painted stock rims. I like the look and so I am trying to find some black or dark colored rims. If anyone has any pics of any type of BMW rims on a goat or can confirm they do fit I would appreciate it. Joshua


3 series wheels will bolt right up. The problem you have is the offset of the wheel. If that is correct, then you're good to go.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm heard some people using M3 wheels for track setups. Never actually seen it myself though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah many people use M3 reps on their GTO but I've heard it depends on what series and version(e92,e93,ect.) because not all of them share the same bolt pattern. I'm using BMW M6 reps myself.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Depends on the bolt spacing, offset, backspacing and size of the wheels. GTO bolt spacing is 5x120.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it like 5X120.65 or 4.75"? Just curious because i thought I read that somewhere. It would probably make a difference.


----------

